# Looking for purple firefish around GTA



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey all,

Just wondering if anyone can help me track down a purple firefish (Nemateleotris decora) at any of the GTA stores? Hoping to pick one up tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

just call. I recall seeing some at Mississauga stores - aquatic kingdom, dragon, big als last week. there might have been one at north york big als'. of course try giving Sea U Marine and Reefquarium a call - they are in markham.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> just call. I recall seeing some at Mississauga stores - aquatic kingdom, dragon, big als last week. there might have been one at north york big als'. of course try giving Sea U Marine and Reefquarium a call - they are in markham.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You're in luck, SUM has it for $18, on sale price.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

John at NAFB just posted his fish list. Apparently he has some that arrived this morning.


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

Taipan said:


> John at NAFB just posted his fish list. Apparently he has some that arrived this morning.


Thanks everyone ... Looks like I'll be making trips to NAFB and SUM tomorrow


----------

